# Squirrel traps



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

My parents have a family of squirrels living in the attic. I set a live trap but they keep getting the bait without setting it off. They keep getting across the trigger plate without setting it off. I dont want to kill them cause im trying to teach the kids that you cant just kill an animal for any reason so i plan on relocating them once caught. Any suggestions?

Thanks 
Jason


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Smear peanut butter on the trigger plate.


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

use a rat-trap and get them out of there as soon as possible-just don't tell the family. If the rodents cause an electrical fire, your folks may find out the hard way they are not insured!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Animals trapped must be immediately released or dispatched. It is against the law to relocate them. Get a .410, set rat traps and remove them ASAP. Then get up there and patch the hole(s) so new ones can't get in.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

John beat me to it. Yes- it is illegal to relocate the animals caught in a live trap.

John


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I didnt know it was illegal to relocate small animals like this but I do undertand why the DNR wouldnt want anybody to do so. Looks like I better come up with a story to tell the kids when they ask where they went.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Take a couple old rags, soak them in ammonia, and throw them up there. They will leave...

Marc


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

A little self taught trick, I had chipmunks stealing my bait too, so a couple years ago I started tying peanuts to the roof of the trap, behind the trigger plate. This keeps them there longer, and they put all their weight on the pan to try steal the peanuts. I used both paracord and fishing line, they both work. Just a tip..


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

dpweurding said:


> A little self taught trick, I had chipmunks stealing my bait too, so a couple years ago I started tying peanuts to the roof of the trap, behind the trigger plate. This keeps them there longer, and they put all their weight on the pan to try steal the peanuts. I used both paracord and fishing line, they both work. Just a tip..


Great idea!


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> John beat me to it. Yes- it is illegal to relocate the animals caught in a live trap.
> 
> John


Roseville animal control told me it was OK to relocate them here,,,,,
I put a hole thru a walnut and hung it, wired it just behind and above the pan. worked well,, oops,,


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

It is legal to relocate as long as it is in the same county as the animal is caught. And you need permission also from the land owner. 

*5.52 Nuisance animal control businesses, public nuisance animal control agencies and non-profit nuisance animal*​
*control organizations, permit issuance; requirements.*

*(9) Captured animals shall not be released from or upon a public roadway or right of way. Captured animals shall not be*
*released upon the lands of another person, whether private or public lands, without the consent of the landowner or land*​
*manager.*

*http://www.midnr.com/Publications/p...52WildlifeDamageandNuisanceControlPermits.pdf*


The rules I live by.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

solohunter said:


> Roseville animal control told me it was OK to relocate them here,,,,,


Let us know how much luck they have getting permission goes for you! :lol:

Also, since that only applies to ADC Permittees, the rest of us are left with:

*It is illegal to:* 

Transport or possess live game taken from the wild, except under a rehabilitation permit or as specified in a Wildlife Damage Investigation and Control Permit. 

and...

*Live Traps*
As a substitute for foothold traps, trappers may use live traps capable of taking only one animal at a time within 450 feet of an occupied dwelling and associated buildings during the legal time for trapping the target animal. Live traps must be checked daily. *Any animal captured in a live trap must be immediately killed or released;* it is illegal to take these game animals or protected animals live from the wild. It also is illegal to hold these animals in captivity.

Soooo....

Jason, (legally) you are still left with dispatching them, releasing them on-site, hiring an ADC Company, or getting a damage control permit from the DNR and trying to get permission from someone else to release them on their land.

Your decision. Good luck!

John


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

im·me·di·ate·ly
&#8194; &#8194;[ih-mee-dee-it-lee] Show IPA 

adverb 
1. 
without lapse of time; without delay; instantly; at once: Please telephone him immediately. 

2. 
with no object or space intervening. 

3. 
closely: immediately in the vicinity. 
EXPAND

John I think some CO s go by number 3 definition. I know my CO said it was alright to move cottontails about a mile away across a river bet they didn't get back in my garden that year. I know a lot of people move ***** with out a second thought to state land and I have never heard of anyone ever getting a ticket. Jim


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

I stand corrected, yes John is the Man. Regardless of what a dictonary has as different definitions, the bottom line is that you can not. Bending the law is construde, or can be construde as breaking. If a CO wanted to he could have given you a ticket. 


Jon


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

So if you can't relocate them alive, stop wasting time with the live trap. Use a rat trap or a connibear. Then release them immediately and relocate them before they start to smell.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

How does it work with black bears? Jim


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

seems kinda crazy that you have to kill anything in your live trap.i might set a live trap for deer tonight:lol:


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Squirrels may be to big, but you can fill up a 5 gallon bucket 3/4 to the top and dump in black oilier sunflower seeds into the bucket of water. Then place a piece of wood leading up to it. They will jump right in. Works well for mice and chipmunks, but never heard of how it will work on a squirrel yet.


----------



## HSV1936 (Jan 18, 2007)

The bucket with 3/4 water works great for squirrel! I use peanuts instead.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

leechwrangler said:


> seems kinda crazy that you have to kill anything in your live trap.


I think the issue is the DNR doesn't want people moving their problems (or local wildlife diseases) into someone else's backyard. I can't say I blame them (or the folks on the receiving end).

On the other hand, I have a friend in Kentucky who runs an ADC business. He relocates beaver into a huge swampy area (public land) while doing ADC in the summer and early fall- and traps the heck out of the area in the winter. Sort of a "stocked" beaver trapline! :lol: I'm not sure what their laws are related to relocating critters.

Folks are going to do what they are going to do. In Michigan, unless you are a licensed ADC agent or get a DNR damage control permit that allows relocation, moving critters is illegal. COs may or may not write you a ticket but not giving you one doesn't change the law. Before moving an animal, ask yourself if you would want someone to drop the same critter in_ your_ area. 

We've had skunks and foxes turn up with rabies in SE Michigan. Distemper has been popping up in raccoons off and on around the LP. Does anyone think folks should be moving them around?

John


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

leechwrangler said:


> seems kinda crazy that you have to kill anything in your live trap.i might set a live trap for deer tonight:lol:


Guess you missed the part about release.


Beaverhunter2 is correct, if you skirt the law and then get caught, don't cry to us, as the person to blame is in the mirror.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

James Dymond said:


> How does it work with black bears? Jim


The DNR handles them, not average Joe trapper, so they write themselves a permit


----------



## rubbnsmoke (Sep 26, 2008)

To be totally honest, your best bet is to use conibear traps. These quickly and humanely dispatch the animal. In my own personal experience(and I used to do ADC trapping for Macomb county)I've found that mini marshmallows stuck on the trigger wires smeared lightly with some peanut butter is an irresistible temptation. Just be sure you wire the trap's chain to something solid as I have had squirrels do a considerable amount of flopping and jumping around before the trap did it's job. And hey, they're squirrels. No sense wasting them...Squirrel stew! Better yet...Pressure cooker Squirrel Stew!


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

over here if we catch them, we have to kill them its illegal to let them go.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

A friends dad caught and transplanted dozens of squirrel back many yrs ago. Im sure he laws were the same then.

I told him to give them a tattoo w/ some red or favorite color 
spray can and see how long it took em to be caught again. Or he better hurry home afer release or they will beat him home.

Another friend was transplanting/blazing (I dont know how far) and the older ladies living next to him asked "have you seen the squirrels w/ the red backs?"


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

buck11pt24 said:


> Squirrels may be to big, but you can fill up a 5 gallon bucket 3/4 to the top and dump in black oilier sunflower seeds into the bucket of water. Then place a piece of wood leading up to it. They will jump right in. Works well for mice and chipmunks, but never heard of how it will work on a squirrel yet.


They will get out of a 5 gallon bucket with water.....

20 gallon barrel remove top put 12" of water drill a hole 180 degrees 1/8" hole across at the top to put a coat hanger with a pop can drill 1/8" hole in top and bottom so it can roll, smear it with peanut butter make a wood ramp for squirrel-chipmunk to climb ramp jump on can to get at butter and drown....

I've gotten rid of 100's it will catch mice and rats.....


----------

